# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Τηλέφωνα & GPS >  Κοννέκτορας στην μητρική του iphone 3g

## makrisd1

Καλημέρα σας και Χρόνια Πολλά!! Έχει σπάσει ο κοννέκτορας 3 για όποιον γνωρίζει από την μητρική του iphone 3g και έτσι δεν λειτουργεί το ακουστικο!! Πήρα το ανταλλακτικό αλλά είναι πάρα πολύ μικρό και χρειάζεται πολύ προσοχή στο κόλλημα και έτσι δεν μπορώ να το κάνω μόνος μου!! Γνωρίζει κάποιος κανένα μαγαζί στην Θεσσαλονίκη που μπορεί να το αναλάβει ή κάποιο μέλος από το φόρουμ από Θεσσαλονίκη (με πληρωμή φυσικά)  Εδώ είναι η διαδικασία αντικατάστασης: http://blog.techsick.com/guides-tuto...ne-3g-and-3gs/

----------


## rep

μπορω να στο κανω..

----------


## makrisd1

> μπορω να στο κανω..


 Γεια σου φίλε μου!! Θα προτιμούσα κάποιον από Θεσσαλονίκη για να μην έχω μεταφορικά και να το πάρω εκείνη την στιγμή!!

----------


## navar

> Γεια σου φίλε μου!! Θα προτιμούσα κάποιον από Θεσσαλονίκη για να μην έχω μεταφορικά και να το πάρω εκείνη την στιγμή!!


 περίμενε αν εμφανιστή ο Κωνσταντίνος , είναι Θεσσαλονίκη !

----------


## leosedf

Λε μουά?
Χρυσόστομε ήρθα στα μέρη σου για μια αναβάθμιση όλη μέρα αλλα δεν πρόλαβα να κάνω και πολλά. Την επόμενη φορά που θα έρθω θα σου στείλω μπάς και σε πετύχω.

Σχετικά με τον κονέκτορα είναι σχετικά εύκολος, το κακό είναι οτι λόγω φόρτου εργασίας δεν ξέρω πότε θα προλάβω να στο κάνω. Αν περάσεις βόλτα απο Καμάρα κάποια στιγμή θα στο κάνω. Θα συνενοηθούμε όταν βρώ χρόνο σε λίγο καιρό να στο στρώσω. 
Αν βιάζεσαι στείλτο στον Χρυσόστομο είναι το ίδιο πράγμα.
Βέβαια ο τύπος στο blog τα έχει κάνει π*****να.

----------


## rep

γιατι δεν περασες?παντα μαγαζι ειμαι πολλες φορες και μεσημερι.

----------


## leosedf

Χρυσόστομε τρέχω να προλάβω και άλλους σταθμούς παραπέρα και είχα να πατήσω σπίτι δυό εβδομάδες.
Βλέπεις τώρα οι Έλληνες λόγω κρίσης πάνε τουρισμό σε διάφορα χιονισμένα νταμάρια και στάνες και θέλουν 3G.

----------


## alejandros1967

> Καλημέρα σας και Χρόνια Πολλά!! Έχει σπάσει ο κοννέκτορας 3 για όποιον γνωρίζει από την μητρική του iphone 3g και έτσι δεν λειτουργεί το ακουστικο!! Πήρα το ανταλλακτικό αλλά είναι πάρα πολύ μικρό και χρειάζεται πολύ προσοχή στο κόλλημα και έτσι δεν μπορώ να το κάνω μόνος μου!! Γνωρίζει κάποιος κανένα μαγαζί στην Θεσσαλονίκη που μπορεί να το αναλάβει ή κάποιο μέλος από το φόρουμ από Θεσσαλονίκη (με πληρωμή φυσικά)  Εδώ είναι η διαδικασία αντικατάστασης: http://blog.techsick.com/guides-tuto...ne-3g-and-3gs/


Καλησπέρα και ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ
Που τον βρήκες τον κοννέκτορα αυτών γιατί τον θέλω και εγώ και δεν τον βρίσκω.Αν θες με ενημερώνεις σε παρακαλώ.

----------


## alejandros1967

> μπορω να στο κανω..


ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ

Πόσο κοστίζει η αντικατάσταση του αν το βρω.Εκτός αν το έχεις εκεί.
Ευχαριστώ

----------


## rep

10 ευρω.δεν εχω αλλα μπορω να βρω.

----------


## rep

πω  πω τωρα ειδα τι εκανε ο τυπος στο iphone ,δεν ειχε θερμο αερα να το βγαλει και μαλλον εβαλε πολυ κοληση για το ξεκολησει, με τεραστιο ρισκο να ξυλωσει τα pads.

----------


## alejandros1967

> 10 ευρω.δεν εχω αλλα μπορω να βρω.


Ο.Κ το βρήκα όταν θα έρθει θα σου πω για να μου δώσεις στοιχεία αποστολής
Σε ευχαριστώ πολλή.

----------


## makrisd1

Στην καμάρα που ακριβώς βρίσκεται το μαγαζί? Το ανταλλακτικό το αγόρασα από το ebay!!

----------


## leosedf

Δεν υπάρχει μαγαζί.

----------


## makrisd1

Συγνώμη δεν κατάλαβα καλα! Οπότε μπορέσεις να το κανείς στείλε μου σε παρακαλώ ένα πμ να συναντηθουμε!!

----------


## giannis1991

θα χρειαστω και εγω καποιον για τον ιδιο ακριβως λογο... Ειμαι στην περιοχη της Αττικης...

----------

